
Spotify is now deciding what music is politically acceptable for listening - deafcalculus
https://qz.com/1056140/spotify-by-banning-white-power-bands-is-now-deciding-what-music-is-acceptable/
======
Melchizedek
> material that favors hatred or incites violence against race, religion,
> sexuality, or the like is not tolerated by us

Wouldn't this make _a lot_ of rap music intolerable to Spotify?

~~~
quuquuquu
A lot of early Eminem and virtually all of DMX's discography would be
censored.

Which, is shocking, considering that they evolved from the "rap battle" style,
where insults were piled on for their phonic qualities, rather than to
explicitly associate someone with the negative qualities of the word.

------
ursus_bonum
Hmm yeah. Maybe censorship isn't the best weapon to use against Nazis.

~~~
nxsynonym
It feels more like a PR-grab "us-too" thing than a real moral stance.

I wonder if they would be doing this had it not been for the events of the
past few weeks.

I expect more companies to follow suit. You can't have an impartial platform
managed by partial people. Not saying they're wrong to do so, but it does
contradict their music accessibility stance.

------
nosuchthing
Spotify already has an extremely restricted selection of songs. Even for
popular artists it's ridiculous how narrow of a selection is in their library.

It's 2017, there's plenty of alternative services and discovery paths to
finding music, and musicians.

~~~
sallshibby
What would you recommend?

~~~
dmschulman
Going to the local record store

~~~
phil21
So an even further limited and curated source?

------
HateInAPuddle
The way protest music is written, how could you even tell if a band was pro-
nazi or anti-nazi?

Case in point:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Collection_of_Pop_Classics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Collection_of_Pop_Classics)

Someone who isn't really into punk is probably going to think they're
skinheads.

------
DKnoll
Pretty amusing that 'American Woman' is in their patriotic playlist, since
it's critical of the US.

~~~
marchenko
I would cheekily suggest that "American Woman" belongs on a "Quintessentially
Canadian" playlist: the best-known song by a Canadian band, but focused on
America.

~~~
DKnoll
The best known song by The Guess Who in the United States, yes. The Guess Who
first hit top 40 in Canada with 'These Eyes' but didn't reach it in the US
until 'American Woman.'

Unrelated, but if I had to pick a song about the US for a 'Quintessentially
Canadian' playlist it would be 'The Gulf War Song' by Moxy Fruvous.

Cheers.

